# Need to learn about guns



## Pengyou (Nov 28, 2012)

I will be buying some guns in the next year - a shotgun, pistol, a rifle and maybe one other. I plan on going to the local shooting range quite a bit in the next months to get experience firing these weapons but I would like to find some websites that will teach me about guns, i.e. "guns for dummies" type. Any suggestions? I want to learn how to disassemble them, maintain and clean them and even do minor repairs, if it is possible.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello Pengyou,
It is possible but I personally do not want "dummies" owning, using or even thinking about guns so please contact an NRA Certified Instructor. Prior to doing that memorize the following 4 basic rules of Gun Safety;
*RULE I: ALL GUNS ARE ALWAYS LOADED
RULE II: NEVER LET THE MUZZLE COVER ANYTHING YOU ARE NOT WILLING TO DESTROY 
RULE III: KEEP YOUR FINGER OFF THE TRIGGER UNTIL YOUR SIGHTS ARE ON THE TARGET
RULE IV: BE SURE OF YOUR TARGET
Thanks


*


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

What I would recommend and you will hear it from most here is to reach out to the local range/gun shop and see about firearm classes. Obvious courses to look at is concealed carry (if you plan on carrying a firearm); but I would look at practical classes (basics of firearms, marksmanship/gun handling, etc). You can also reach out to the NRA which will provide plenty of information and links for you to begin. 


Other than that... this forum has alot of good knowledge and reviews/tips in regards to firearms. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Firearm safety course is a must, you will learn essentials.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Hello Pengyou,
> It is possible but I personally do not want "dummies" owning, using or even thinking about guns so please contact an NRA Certified Instructor. Prior to doing that memorize the following 4 basic rules of Gun Safety;
> *RULE I: ALL GUNS ARE ALWAYS LOADED
> RULE II: NEVER LET THE MUZZLE COVER ANYTHING YOU ARE NOT WILLING TO DESTROY
> ...


What Slippy said. Its critical . Quality safety or self defense classes are better than figuring it out yourself as Dalarast and TG suggested. It also teaches you the right way and prevents bad habits. When you are comfortable with the basics look into advanced training like front sight. It will be time and money well spent because your skills will go off the charts. In fact you could start at front sight if you chose. Some local indoor ranges around here offer instruction and the ability to rent a firearm. That way your get to try before you buy.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Go to a class, and get saftey drilled into your head, before you ever pick up a gun.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Like drivers in cars, sometimes you wonder how the idiot got their license.
Some people who own guns are idiots... and give the rest of us a bad name. Don't be "one of those" idiots.
You can actually take some classes BEFORE you buy a gun. 
If you've never grew up or been exposed to guns I suggest you takes classes first.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Pengyou - Congrats on exercising your second amendment rights. It is a decision you will not regret if done correctly.
Like everyone else I would suggest you seek out some classes on firearms safety and spend some time with an instructor at a range.
It is money well spent. I was raised around guns my entire life and thought I had a pretty good handle on most things but no means think of myself as a expert. I recently took a basic pistol class with my wife and I found it helpful and a lot of fun. I even learned a couple of things I had not thought of from the instructor.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Firearms for dummies... Stick nerf 

Seriously, what's said already can't be improved on, unless you are the kind of person that dose this









Then you have problems


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> Firearms for dummies... Stick nerf
> 
> Seriously, what's said already can't be improved on, unless you are the kind of person that dose this
> 
> ...


The loggers were doing this at the Logging Fest on Labor Day


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> The loggers were doing this at the Logging Fest on Labor Day


Wow...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Focus on what you need stick with simple basic weapons for now in common calibers
Plug your ears and turn off the computer when the big boy bad ass stuff starts it 90% BS
Learn to hit center mass first. then work on speed
To start out quality trumps numbers
Take 10 of the commonly sold semi auto handguns They are all great
Same with bolt action rifles
Shot gun
low cost but effective Mossberge Maverick modle88, Savage 350. better mossberge 500,590 Remington 870 all great.
Forget the bad boy movie weapons ,worthless.
Again learn to hit your target center mass with what ever you have that trumps fancy gun any day
Be safe be smart guns do kill people but most often because of who's hand it is in.
If you learn to shoot you can shoot anything if you don't nothing purchased at the LGS will make you a shooter.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> Wow...


Strictly satire,they were tossing Aussie axes a little weird also.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Go to firearm safety courses with NRA qualified instructors. That is of the utmost importance. As far as learning who to disassemble your firearms, most firearms come with a manual that gives a description on how to do so, you can google your firearm's make and model number and get instructions on how to do it, and you can even go to Youtube for it. Warning: Some of the info you is BULL. Your primary source of information should be your manual and then something like Youtube as a visual aid to what your manual is telling you..... But first, GET TRAINING.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> Strictly satire,they were tossing Aussie axes a little weird also.


OK now I wanna see that show


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

If after reading all of the above, you are still in doubt as to how to get started ..... then go to your LGS (the smaller the better) and have a heart to heart with the owner. They will steer you in the right direction as for training AND help you select the right guns to start you off on this venture. Do not worry about them "just trying to make a sale". They are really after "just trying to make repeat customers". And they do this with expert advice and personal attention.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I just returned home from the range. The AK and the Mosin ran beautifully and at 100 yards both had exceptional combat accuracy. I burned more ammo than I wanted to but it can be replaced. +1 on the small, LGS. I overheard one of ours tell an older woman that he would be happy to take her to the range when he got off and teach her the fundamentals. You don't get that kind of hospitality or care from Dick's. Or other big box retailers.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Well Pengyou, I got nothing to say that hasn't been said.....except never look down the barrel to see if its loaded !


----------



## Sarkus (Sep 11, 2014)

Certainly a firearms training class is a great idea, though you can also be taught by a trusted person who is already an experienced gun owner. What I would recommend is that after you get some experience and learn the basics, go out and rent some different guns before buying one. That way you get an idea of how you feel with different calibers, etc. I personally believe the first gun you should buy in most circumstances is a handgun, but there are many different sizes, calibers, and formats (semi auto vs revolver) that you need to try out before you can really know what is the best fit for you.


----------



## astrowolf67 (Dec 23, 2012)

First, as everyone else has said, get your self in to some classes. As far as guns? If this is your first time, keep them simple. A revolver, pump action shotgun, and bolt action rifle. Much more reliable, easier to break down and clean, and safer for the new shooter. As long as you buy a good, quality firearm, they hold their value well, when it's time to upgrade (or, just keep them, and upgrade without trading/selling). I would also suggest getting a .22 pistol, and or rifle. You can do a lot of shooting with a .22, and not break the bank.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Check out this website....

they have some great weapon education courses US Marine Corps | Marine Recruiting | Marines.com


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> Go to firearm safety courses with NRA qualified instructors. That is of the utmost importance. As far as learning who to disassemble your firearms, most firearms come with a manual that gives a description on how to do so, you can google your firearm's make and model number and get instructions on how to do it, and you can even go to Youtube for it. Warning: Some of the info you is BULL. Your primary source of information should be your manual and then something like Youtube as a visual aid to what your manual is telling you..... But first, GET TRAINING.


+1 on an NRA course. Get trained and practice right and safely.


----------



## TLock762x51 (Nov 14, 2012)

Sarkus said:


> Certainly a firearms training class is a great idea, though you can also be taught by a trusted person who is already an experienced gun owner. What I would recommend is that after you get some experience and learn the basics, go out and rent some different guns before buying one. That way you get an idea of how you feel with different calibers, etc. I personally believe the first gun you should buy in most circumstances is a handgun, but there are many different sizes, calibers, and formats (semi auto vs revolver) that you need to try out before you can really know what is the best fit for you.


 I just assisted in teaching an NRA Basic Pistol course this past weekend, and we had .22 DA revolvers for the new shooters. After they had shown sufficient progress with those, we had several different center-fire handguns for any of the students to try out. Available for the students were a Ruger MKII, a Glock 19 & 23, a Springfield 1911 in .45 ACP, several different .38/.357 DA revolvers, and a S&W M.629. This doesn't mean that all NRA Basic Pistol courses will have such opportunities, but if you check around, one never knows.

Also, when I worked at a gun shop, I had taken several customers out to allow them the chance to experience different firearms. A small gun shop can be helpful in that sense, sometimes. Still, some sort of official training is likely the best starting point.

Tim


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks Tim


----------



## HarvKY (Sep 6, 2014)

Welcome Pengyou,

Taking your time to research multiple websites/forums, multiple gun shops, etc. will serve you well.
Unfortunately there are a whole lot of big ego's and know-it-alls in the gun field. Some are very knowledgable, other have little knowledge.

Its good to learn how a gun works and how to dissassemble [to the point needed to do maintenance]. Undertaking gunsmith level changes or repairs are not necessary for proper use, functioning, and enjoyment of a firearm. Please get extensive gunsmith training otherwise.

Finding a good gun store, place to shoot, and knowledgable person(s) whom you feel comfortable with will be a great help.
Try to actually shoot a variety of weapons to experience various calibers, gun designs, and their quirks.

Your intended usage/needs will determine the best choices. 
Otherwise, heres some generic suggestions.........
22 caliber is (most) everyone's first gun - especially a Ruger or similar rifle
9mm pistol is dominant. Striker fire plastic Glock 9mm's are #1 by far. I got an XDM 9mm. 
Good defensive ammo is so improved today that smaller & smaller calibers are incrteasingly effective.
Shotgun for me is the Remington 870 pump 12gauge. Mossberg is the other popular seller.
Rifles..... depends on range, usage, and a million other factors 
AR's standard calber is 556 and basic AK's are a little heavier at 762x39 [AR's can swap bewteen different calibers]
Long range rifles are found in many calibers 308Win/762x51 is the NATO standard for a battle rifle

have fun
Harv


----------



## Pengyou (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow! Thanks for the info! I had already googled on NRA safety courses before I finished reading your posts.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'll just add, welcome to your new bad habit...
My apologies to your close family.
They are about to be driven mad by all the "gun talk."

I'm speaking from experience...
My uncle introduced himself to firearms last year.
It has been non-stop buying, reading, talking, shooting, and more buying.
I love guns, and he's even starting to annoy me.

Don't be ashamed of your new addiction. Just learn how to manage it with SAFETY as the foundation.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Safety first. In Canada we have to pass a 16 hour training course on safety and safe handling. Mandatory. Then after that we have to wait mandatory back ground checks and communication with the RCMP, usually a short phone interveiw and short interviews with our references. Then we get a card in the mail. After that we can just walk into a store and walk out with most anything we want. Hand guns require an additional peice of paperwork that usually takes a couple of days max to get. Our government doesnt allow civilian carry unless its for wildlife protection or your in some kind of uniform. All of that said criminals seem to have no problems getting guns and ammo. However violent gun crime is extremely low with only a couple of cities hitting moderate double digits annually. I have a passion for firearms their construction and craftsmanship and of course using them for target shoots and hunting. Going on my first moose hunt this winter. Been preparing for it for a year  welcome to a new hobby all i can say is keep your eyes on your cash lol


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Safety first. In Canada we have to pass a 16 hour training course on safety and safe handling. Mandatory. Then after that we have to wait mandatory back ground checks and communication with the RCMP, usually a short phone interveiw and short interviews with our references. Then we get a card in the mail.


Safety should be first, but that's your responsibility, not your governments. It's a slippery slope when you are comfortable with them protecting you from the big bad dangers of the world.



TacticalCanuck said:


> Our government doesnt allow civilian carry unless its for wildlife protection or your in some kind of uniform.


The Canadian government doesn't even trust off duty RCMP to carry.

Canada is better off than... well... I'm sure they're better off than somebody, but they have a LONG road ahead of them to get things in order. I know a lot of people up there are fighting to get their rights backs (I guess privilege in this case?) and I wish them the best in their endeavor. As for how difficult their rigid system makes it to get a gun if you're a criminal? When I was 14, I was riding the bus with a couple of friends and a stranger offered to sell us a handgun, which he was all too happy to show us. So... not hard.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Hello Pengyou,
> It is possible but I personally do not want "dummies" owning, using or even thinking about guns so please contact an NRA Certified Instructor. Prior to doing that memorize the following 4 basic rules of Gun Safety;
> *RULE I: ALL GUNS ARE ALWAYS LOADED
> RULE II: NEVER LET THE MUZZLE COVER ANYTHING YOU ARE NOT WILLING TO DESTROY
> ...


THIS!

I am glad you are seeking training, OWNING a gun without knowing how to use it is FAR more dangerous than not owning a gun.

Train, practice and ENJOY shooting! And remember, ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS keep the end with the hole at it pointed away from things you don't want shot.

Safety before all else, ALWAYS.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Lolz nope its not. Yet the people who do play by the govys rules are sometimes treated wholly unfair. Even if the safety course wasnt mandatory it would be for me. I dont really place much value in carelessness. Ya we are well off in canada actually. Better off than a number of countries. But that dont mean squat. Not when any number of nations could occupy us with little resistance. I dont put much stock in politicians or what we are spoon fed in the media. I just try to be the best human i can be given the hand ive been delt. None of us choose where to be born.


----------

